# New TC Track in N Florida , Green Cove Springs



## Phil @ RCIS (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi Guys,
New on here but some of the local Indians tell me there are a few people on this sector of the forum who would like to see a TC track in North Florida. Well that's what we are doing>>. see the web site. rc-international-speedways dot com... ( apparently I need to post a few times more before it will let me put URL's in.)

When we move to the new venue later in the year I am planning a TC, an Oval and an off road track there. the OR will be suitable for 1/5 scale as I own a Baja B% and need somewhere to run it. We are looking at about a minimum of a 50K investment in tracks then.
Currently and for the next few months we will be running the temporary track at the current location daily with Friday race days. There will be a race series and there are sponsors so we will get to a trophy or two at the end of the year.

Don't know how much time I will have to be on here but I'll try and stay about to take Q&A. There is a blog on my site and also of course you can email me from there.

Good , fast and competitive racing .. Cheers Phil..:wave:


----------



## 02edge2wd (Sep 17, 2007)

Ok, so what are the classes for touring? Tires? Batts? Slash class?


----------



## Phil @ RCIS (Mar 28, 2009)

02edge2wd said:


> Ok, so what are the classes for touring? Tires? Batts? Slash class?


Basically to start with we will "run what you brung"
However the tendency will be in the long run to head towards ROAR rules.
5 min races

personally I run on road :
1/10 electric stock motor and 2 cell lipo
1/18 scale electric stock with lipo
and then a MF 1/18th which is just a silly build as a modified car
My Slash is stock but I run a lipo in it..

I simply prefer lipos as m charging station is set up that way.

If we get a lobby of purest's there that want to only run one battery then that will be fine. I do agree in slash that the tires need to be as supplied and the gearing can be either of the pinions that come with the box.

In essence:
Classes I would like to see
10th Novice
10th stock
10th Modified ( open to all comers and gas)
18th Novice, kids and ladies
18th stock
18th modified 
stock slash

however. if time permits and there are more than two cars in a class we can run them.

By the way the track race days will be friday, saturday and sunday, dependant on other venues in the area and what they are racing
Practice will be 0800 to dark every day of the week.

Cost to practice will be 5$ for as long as you want:wave:
costs to race are set on the web site www.rc-international-speedways.com

although at the temp track it will be a donation set up to comply with our lease there
:thumbsup:


----------



## David Butts (Jul 26, 2003)

*Howdy stranger*

Phil it was good to meet you and the little Mrs. at Daytona yesterday. I mean't no offense by asking if you were british or english? I really did'nt mean anything by it and did'nt catch the Aussie accent. 

Good luck and best wishes on your venture. You sound passionate about it and that's half the battle. Enthusiasm is contagious. 

The old addage of "build it and they will come" holds a little water so given some time you'll see the racers trickle in. The onroad sector Fl is strong in the central and southern areas so there's no reason to believe it can not be brought up to speed given time. 


I may be an oval racer now but I still have a touring car and a couple old 235 mm onroad chassis in the stable. 


I'm only 10 or so miles from you so I'll drop by one day. 

Post up some directions for all to see and you may be suprised. 

Don't let the percieved negativity of a certain message forum disuade you. Those same guys that stir up the most crap usually show up to race every once in a while too and they're really not bad people once they get away from the keyboard. 

G'day mate:thumbsup:


----------



## Phil @ RCIS (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks David..

Not put off or dissuaded by anything, anybody or situation. I was brought up in the school of hard knocks and got a diploma on graduation. 

They will come, we have had in excess of 40 people stop by so far which is encouraging and in the end its for myself to practice and have fun on anyway.
should others wish to join in then thats fine by me.

bring a car and have a spin as they say

Phil
Oh i put directions on the other thread


----------



## 02edge2wd (Sep 17, 2007)

Address?


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

I got a lot of irons in the fire but race tc when the time permits hope to see you soon


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Don't forget the Worlds GT class and Legends ( By the way I don't have any sold the last one to Leroy). Butt's bring that 235 out there at least I'll have someone to race.


----------



## Phil @ RCIS (Mar 28, 2009)

*Address*



02edge2wd said:


> Address?


4048 J Louis Street
Green Cove springs
32043

tel office 813 235 4402 cell 912 695 2449 
mapquest works well

Phil
[email protected]


----------



## Phil @ RCIS (Mar 28, 2009)

Went up to GA today and bought 55 gals of STC track compound but it doesn't look as if i will get the weather to lay it before Friday arvo... Lets hope the rain holds off.. currently have 15 on the attendance list with several others who will come if the weather holds.

Phil


----------



## 02edge2wd (Sep 17, 2007)

I may make it later friday (5-6) if the wheather is ok. Is there a way for you to post from the track if it looks good?


----------



## Poppa Ray (Feb 1, 2004)

i'm out for fri got chiren to look after


----------



## Phil @ RCIS (Mar 28, 2009)

02edge2wd said:


> I may make it later friday (5-6) if the wheather is ok. Is there a way for you to post from the track if it looks good?


Ill post here at about 12 if i remember...

phil


----------



## Phil @ RCIS (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok so the shop is now open as well.... if i dont have it i can get it and sell it with the promise that if you show me it somewhere else ill match the price..

Phil


----------



## BullFrog (Sep 24, 2002)

Do you have any 1/10th foam tires- Purple fronts and pink rears and what brand?Any world gt bodies- protoform vette? You can e-mail me with the answer with the price.


----------



## Phil @ RCIS (Mar 28, 2009)

Well the track is being used every day by at least three or four people now... its got plenty of grip and all that have used it like it...

its the start of something new....

shop is open as well ... office hours....or when we are here which is almost all the time now.

Phil


----------



## marcthib (Dec 17, 2007)

Phil @ RCIS said:


> Well the track is being used every day by at least three or four people now... its got plenty of grip and all that have used it like it...
> 
> its the start of something new....
> 
> ...


Phil, whats happening at your track, any updates?


----------



## Phil @ RCIS (Mar 28, 2009)

*Gcs*



marcthib said:


> Phil, whats happening at your track, any updates?


I have been overseas in Australia for the last 3 weeks, got back on the weekend.

Final approval with the City is due next Tuesday, both previous committees have approved it with various clauses etc..

The renovation on the building is starting on Wednesday next and the clearing of the ground is starting Monday.

Should have black top down in three weeks and the first track open two after that.

Temp track was trashed by a localised storm last week and to be truthful I can not be arsed to fix it up as there is too much other stuff going on. The shop is developing and has a steady stream of clients.

so there we are.. hope to open before the summer is gone.


----------



## NEFLCANE (Jul 12, 2008)

Glad to hear your back in town, sorry to hear about the temp track. Can't wait for the perm. track to open up!


----------



## Phil @ RCIS (Mar 28, 2009)

NEFLCANE said:


> Glad to hear your back in town, sorry to hear about the temp track. Can't wait for the perm. track to open up!


Me neither... its been more of a slog than we thought it was going to be BUT in the end we have jumped the hoops that were put infront of us and have even got outside people to help with building costs...

see you soon i hope.


----------



## 02edge2wd (Sep 17, 2007)

so i see sunday the off-road track will be done...DONE? is it more of an 1/8 track with large jumps? (just trying to get an idea of what setup to start with. I have an e-revo, slash and 1/16 slash that are ready to play in some dirt! I also have 3 TC's that havent see the track in a while!


----------



## Phil @ RCIS (Mar 28, 2009)

track is 120 ft x 110 ft.. it will be aimed at my 1/5 scale Baha But of course it will be user friendly at any scale... if that is possible..

Sunday will be a cost free day BUT you will need to give me feedback as a fee..


----------



## 02edge2wd (Sep 17, 2007)

sounds ok to me! Thanks Phil!


----------



## 02edge2wd (Sep 17, 2007)

open at 8am sunday?


----------



## Phil @ RCIS (Mar 28, 2009)

02edge2wd said:


> open at 8am sunday?


i would call before you come down...
9126952449 or 0440


----------



## 02edge2wd (Sep 17, 2007)

anyone else planning to show on sunday? I plan on bringing a few touring cars (if we can run em) and off-road trucks.


----------



## Phil @ RCIS (Mar 28, 2009)

Thats fine but the touring cars wont go well on the dirt !! LOL


----------



## 02edge2wd (Sep 17, 2007)

no temp touring track still?


----------



## Phil @ RCIS (Mar 28, 2009)

well we can continue here now...

sorry about the confusion with the TC track ...today a ball was had by all i think..


----------



## 02edge2wd (Sep 17, 2007)

You have a great setup going, I really enjoyed running some off-road yesterday! Thanks for doing this Phil!


----------



## NEFLCANE (Jul 12, 2008)

Great job Phil! Can't wait to try out the TC and oval tracks. Thank you for all the hard work you and your crew have done.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2009)

Hey guys 

I am very excited to be a part of RCIS. there is so much on the horizon. I ask you guys this just be patient because it will be well worth the wait. 

Our offical opening is on the 21st of August. I don't know if we are going to have a test and tune day before then. but if we do i will post it here. 

please ALL feel free to ask any questions and I will do my best to answer them and if I can't I will get the answer for yah. 

Dave Puliafico aka davepull


----------



## Phil @ RCIS (Mar 28, 2009)

Its good to have a guy like Dave on board.. he knows the Oval scene and really put some level ideas to me about it. After the recent "massive negativity and snide comments on the HW section of this forum I was ready to turn the 10K worth of asphalt back into a parking lot !

I am sure he will tame the crowd there...

As he said the official opening day will be the 21st of August. so three weeks and counting..


----------



## 02edge2wd (Sep 17, 2007)

what time the 21st? what tracks will be open? Race? practice? Classes?


----------



## Phil @ RCIS (Mar 28, 2009)

02edge2wd said:


> what time the 21st? what tracks will be open? Race? practice? Classes?


4.30 PM all tracks...practice only... getting ready to post race schedules on the site... also note now there is a forum on the RCIS site:

http://www.rc-international-speedways.com/Forum.html


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2009)

Ok guys first Touring race is this saturday. hope to see all there bring them slashes 3 of anything makes a class


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2009)

touring is up this weekend. we are offering a a free world gt entry for this race

gates open @ 8 racing at 11am


----------



## bad6 (Feb 7, 2006)

*F1 Racing*

Is anyone interested in running a F1 class.


----------



## Phil @ RCIS (Mar 28, 2009)

bad6 said:


> Is anyone interested in running a F1 class.


Well three of a kind makes a race..... ill put one up if you get another..


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

On road racing tomorrow


----------



## Mike_D (Jun 26, 2009)

How far is this track from tampa I'm a tc junky


----------



## Mike_D (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a cyclone and a 009 and also 10 r 5 wgt


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

bring it down tomorrow you'll love the track


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

sorry missed the other question depends where in tampa. It takes me 2 1/2 - 2 3/4 to get from the track to Minnreg


----------



## Mike_D (Jun 26, 2009)

Post some pics =P


----------



## davepull (Aug 6, 2002)

www.rc-international-speedways.com


----------



## Mike_D (Jun 26, 2009)

davepull said:


> www.rc-international-speedways.com


Wow that's impresive. 


Very nice track :thumbsup:

I'm back in Detroit now couldn't make it out buy the looks of the track I missed out. I race at Msi raceway in these forums there's some utube video links in the thread of our races. It's indoor carpet oval and road corse. I never set up for asphalt I wonder how diffrent it is?. I'm moving down there in march so I'll deffenitly come Check it out the place looks really nice.

What kind of tires would you run on ashalt with a wgt car?
Also wondering what touring car classes , what motor and battery combination like we run a 13.5 and a 17.5 rubber touring with. 2cell lipo and 10.5 wgt and A single cell lipo .


Good luck
Mike D .


----------



## Phil @ RCIS (Mar 28, 2009)

Mike_D said:


> Wow that's impresive.
> 
> 
> I never set up for asphalt I wonder how diffrent it is?.
> ...


----------



## Phil @ RCIS (Mar 28, 2009)

Mike_D said:


> Wow that's impresive.
> 
> 
> I never set up for asphalt I wonder how diffrent it is?.
> ...


----------



## Mike_D (Jun 26, 2009)

How many entries are you guys getting for road corse on a weekly basis over there?


----------



## Phil @ RCIS (Mar 28, 2009)

Mike_D said:


> How many entries are you guys getting for road corse on a weekly basis over there?


Not enough... LOL but it has been growing over the past months and it will get better for sure..


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

Phil @ RCIS said:


> Not enough... LOL but it has been growing over the past months and it will get better for sure..


I hope so. My cars are ready for you.


----------



## Fl Flash (May 1, 2003)

Had my WGT car ready to go today unfortunately the weather got us. Went by and picked up a SMC Lipo receiver pack and some tires anyway. Shop is looking pretty good Phil.


----------



## Phil @ RCIS (Mar 28, 2009)

Fl Flash said:


> Had my WGT car ready to go today unfortunately the weather got us. Went by and picked up a SMC Lipo receiver pack and some tires anyway. Shop is looking pretty good Phil.


Thanks ... Thinking we will run an On road day next sunday if anyone is interested and the weather is with us..

P\


----------

